# Shooting a whole roll of film in one exposure Mamiya rz67 help



## Turell (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,
this is my first tread here, it's hard to find a descent place for analog photography discussions. I hope this is it.

I saw this photographer, or more correct, his work, a project were every image was a whole roll of 120 film in one exposure. I would really like using this technique for my next project, which unfortunately has a due date by the end of the next week. 

I have a Mamiya RZ67 which i would like to use for this, but i have some issues figuring out how to roll the film forward while exposing it.
The main problem is that i can't move the lever while the shutter is open. The camera have a lot of features helping rookies and tired photographers not to mess it up. Those features are only operated by battery, but the shutter is as well operated by it. When the battery is removed shutter is stuck at 400/1.
Please tell me if you need additional information.

I really hope some of you can help with this one.  

Christoffer


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Turell (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you. Unfortunately this is not what i am looking for. I just want to roll the whole film in one exposure.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 24, 2013)

I think Ysarex is suggesting the other Photographer used a camera designed for wide film format exposures.

The Alpa moves the film across a narrower slit, on a curved film plane, to provide a constant exposure while the camera rotates.

There are also other cameras where only the lens rotates to obtain a wider exposure format on the film (and the film plane is curved to compensate).

One of the widest format cameras that have no rotation is the Fuji 617.

You will not be able to do such a thing with your RZ.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you got a link to this other photographer


----------

